# Shower Surround & drywall transition



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Most likely there were shims there before
Or they simply attached the drywall & it followed the angle of the wall
My bath has shim board on 2 walls to bring the wall level


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, get creative with some shims...


----------



## JakAHearts (Apr 20, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I just installed this exact tub surround and this issue is referenced in the installation instructions. The back (part furthest from the shower head) will just have a slightly angled wall above the surround and will then be pretty much level with the wall outside the shower. After taping and mudding, you can barely tell, especially with the shower rod in the exact location.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

So did the installer fail to bring the studs plumb and flush with each other with furring strips before installing the tub and surround? Also, is this tub truly 6 ft long? The OP dexcribes a 6X8 bathroom and pictures a tub that fits into the short wall space.


----------



## JakAHearts (Apr 20, 2010)

No, the tub is not plumb and flush. Its built at an angle for some odd reason. Also, no, its not 6 feet long....


----------

